# Recording Guitar Tone



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

I found this video the other day. I found some of it informative and covered some good tips and techniques but I felt that overall it sounds like he is saying that his way works and other ways don't work. I realize he focuses on mainly on metal guitar and doesn't touch on other styles of music but I wanted to pass this around and see what others think about it.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3176975091479283638


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Dr.StephanHeimer said:


> I found this video the other day. I found some of it informative and covered some good tips and techniques but I felt that overall it sounds like he is saying that his way works and other ways don't work. I realize he focuses on mainly on metal guitar and doesn't touch on other styles of music but I wanted to pass this around and see what others think about it.
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3176975091479283638


i think this guy only knows the one way- he spends a while going on about neck joints and bridges, then starts on about adding certain pickups, then effects etc. he has things really sorted out for HIM, anyway. obviously he does know what hes talking about, but why worry about how your neck joint is, or what type of bridge you have, or even pickups, if youre going to process it to death?
good info, and a good video anyway. i think its aimed at beginner heavy metal players/ recordists. i enjoyed his take on tremelo bridges- ive always used them, but never have tuning issues because i throw the whammy away and set it flat to the guitar. he doesnt point that out in his video lol


----------

